# Deformed/Hunched Back



## MouseMaid

Hi guys, this is a bit of an odd one, related to one of my pet mice so I hope it's okay to ask. She developed a hump of sorts on her back, definitely not a tumour, and she wasn't in any pain. A week or so after I noticed the hump, she became very shaking and died in the space of about 12 hours. Second mouse in the same cage, same issue, much smaller hump, but then same symptoms and died.

Any thoughts on what might have caused the hump? It definitely seemed like a deformity, it wasn't a soft lump - but obviously a deformity can't be contagious, so it's got me wondering if it could be something environmental - there's a wheel in the cage, could that have been the cause? Or should I be looking at something other than environmental? It just seems strange that both became ill within so close timing. I'd like to know what I did wrong (if it's something I did) so I can avoid making this sort of mistake in future - any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## SarahC

humped backs are caused by curvature of the spine and not uncommon in old mice (or people).If they were elderly i.e 12mnths + I wouldn't be concerned.


----------



## MouseMaid

That's useful to know, thanks. The first mouse I don't know the age of, she was given to me (pregnant at the time, it turned out) The second mouse was her daughter and only 6 months old - although her humped back wasn't as extreme. The remaining mouse (also a daughter) appears unaffected


----------



## PPVallhunds

Also sick mice will hunch up.
Any sneezing?


----------



## MouseMaid

No, no sneezing, actually no sign (that I could see, anyway) that she was ill at all, right up until she suddenly became shaky and then died


----------

